# Barclays Premier League 03-07 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2009)

03 Mar 18:45 Portsmouth v Chelsea  6.50 3.80 1.57   
03 Mar 18:45 West Brom v Arsenal  6.50 3.80 1.57  
03 Mar 19:00 Liverpool v Sunderland  1.40 4.33 10.00  
04 Mar 18:45 Man City v Aston Villa  2.40 3.30 3.00   
04 Mar 18:45 Newcastle v Man Utd  7.50 4.00 1.50  
04 Mar 18:45 Stoke v Bolton  2.50 3.25 2.87  
04 Mar 18:45 Wigan v West Ham  2.20 3.25 3.40   
04 Mar 19:00 Blackburn v Everton  2.50 3.25 2.87   
04 Mar 19:00 Fulham v Hull  1.72 3.50 5.25   
04 Mar 19:00 Tottenham v Middlesbrough  1.75 3.50 5.00   
07 Mar 14:00 Sunderland v Tottenham  2.50 3.25 2.62


----------



## BettingPassion (Mar 4, 2009)

Liverpool - Sunderland

Liverpool looks very bad without Torres who won't be able to play. Sunderland played at Emirates and kept Arsenal toothless. Bardsley returns and Cisse, Jones and Malbranque will all be available today. I think noone should be interested in the low priced home win. Instead of that the draw is good value.


----------

